# Santa Fe E1 And B&O EA diesels in brass



## chris lepore (Apr 12, 2008)

I've been in contact with The Coach Yard Models. They have expressed interest in doing the SF E1 and B&O EA diesels in brass in 1:29 scale. However they have asked me to find out if there really is any interest out there for these models. They mentioned a price of $3000 for an AB set, not bad for brass. If anyone is interested now is the time to speak up. They have recently imported HO versions of these diesels and they are very nice, there's some on E-Bay right now.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Chris. Those are some HO beautiful models. Think there's a market for those in Large Scale with the E 8's already in production?????









Although $3k for an AB set may be a good price.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I think they would do better to pick something more generic.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A lot of bucks, but understandable. If I was to be interested, I would need some kind of confidence that they would be good runners and handle 10' diameter curves. That would probably be impossible, unless they they had already made a loco with 3 axle trucks in 1:29. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## chris lepore (Apr 12, 2008)

I asked The Coach Yard if they would do these diesels in 1:29, seeing how they had recently released them in HO. Would they sell with an E-8 on the market? In my opinion they're almost a different animal being limited edition brass, kind of appeals to collectors more than garden railroaders. The fact that they asked me to ask around and then gave a price tells me they may be willing to take the plunge into large scale. In order to sell as many models as possible, if they're smart they better make them good runners. With so few new locos coming out, that appeal at least to me, I welcome any manufacturer who has the nerve to give large scale a new locomotive.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

It certainly would be an impressive AB lash up.

The E1 is what I consider to be the most beautiful of all the Santa Fe locos. Perfect streamlining.

But the demand in 1:29 scale would unfortunately be light at best.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would tend to agree that the demand would be quite low. Also I also would like to know what type of drive system is under it and how reliable would it be. Later RJD


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe collectors will only buy correct scale models. 
I would be interested to find out how many collectors bought the 1:29 scale Pacfic, compared to runners.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I wanted to post some photos of the real thing for those unfamiliar with the classy E1:










The number board above the cab windows was a later addition and it takes away from the smooth streamlining. 



Here's a fresh from the builder photo. Sure looks fast:


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks like it could be the San Diego station in the background. 

Yep, very art deco, and iconic... I'd love a pair 

Regards, Greg


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 03 Feb 2010 10:04 PM 
That looks like it could be the San Diego station in the background. 

Regards, Greg 
Sure is. The San Diegan was surprisingly one of the first streamlined trainsets on the Santa Fe. Being one of the first, it got E1s.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I live in San Diego, and have taken a few trips down to that station.. still looks good... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a sucker for old streamliners, but brass would be WAY out of my price area.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I hear you Jerry!

It would be like buying a $1200 live steamer and adding $300-$400 in accessories...










Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Welp i guess i will take this a little futher off topic in saying that ive always thought that anyone playing with S.F. trains was a SISSY in my opionion







he he he
Now if you want the greatest art deco inspired loco then look no futher than this, the Dryfuss Sweet.............. Now that a mans toy train...







We could use this in Mass produced 1/29th.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

How many roads actually bought the E-1 and how much difference between that and a E-2? It would seem that maybe more of the E2 would have been bought and more RR owning. My purchases are based a lot on if the RR I model had these in there fleet. E-2 is the first they owned. Of course it's to rich for my blood anyway. Later RJD


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 04 Feb 2010 11:36 AM 
How many roads actually bought the E-1 and how much difference between that and a E-2? 
Technically only Santa Fe bought E1s. The B&O EA was pretty similar in appearance. The jointly owned E2s (Union Pacific, Southern Pacific, and Chicago & North Western) were different in appearance. All three were fairly similar mechanically.

(click the links to see articles on each type of locomotive)


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an old photo of me standing in front of one of these engines, with my Mom in San Diego, in 1948. I was five years old. It was a BIG deal then for kids to take the San Diegan from L.A. for a trip!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 03 Feb 2010 09:56 PM 
I wanted to post some photos of the real thing for those unfamiliar with the classy E1:















This is some great information. Thanks for the contribution. The E1 is indeed on classy-looking locomotive. Do you know if any of them survived ?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 04 Feb 2010 12:54 PM 
Do you know if any of them survived ? 
Unfortunately they are all gone. In the early 1950s the E1s were rebuilt into E8 standards (and called E8m). It would be hard to recognize the E1 history from the outside of a Santa Fe E8m. I think the original E1 trucks were kept, although I could be wrong on this.

No Santa Fe E8m's exist anymore either. They were traded into EMD for new GP38s.


Here's an interesting photo, Santa Fe E8m still wearing the old E1 number 4. It later would receive its 80 series number; 81


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Portholes changed and everything... do we assume it's the old E1 chassis underneath? 

For my buddy RJ: E1 means E1A and E1B units.

Santa Fe did have E1B's also.

My signature below is an E3A, then a E8M (built from an E1) and then the mate to the A, an E3B.

You notice how the nose has become less "radical".

Santa Fe did not have any E2's 


Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info. The pics I have of a C&NW E-2A show having 7 round pot holes on the side and then the E-3 went back to square port holes. Later RJD


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 04 Feb 2010 11:19 AM 
if you want the greatest art deco inspired loco then look no futher than this, the Dryfuss Sweet.............. Now that a mans toy train... We could use this in Mass produced 1/29th.











Oh, I don't know. If we're going to get on the subject of prototypes that will never ever occur in 1:29 scale, I would like one of these:







I guess in some ways it is not all that different from your art-deco dream model.


----------

